# Something I Didn't Know When We Got Our Pups



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

For those of you who read the Forum in advance of making a decision on adopting a havanese puppy, it is worthwhile knowing that the texture of their coats can vary as much as color. Our first dog, Paco, a chocolate sable, has the traditional silky coat, and we just assumed at the time that all havanese were the same.

However, our second dog, Luke, although an offspring of two full breed havanese champions, has a (red) very cottony coat. The photos of Luke as a weeks old pup on the breeder's website would never have given the difference away. But when we picked him up, at 11 weeks old, we were able to tell the difference in his coat texture immediately.

It did not matter to us. Luke is adorable and we love him very much. BUT, we have learned that his coat is a lot of extra work for us, and continues to look and feel very different than Paco's. Luke is now 10 months old and blowing coat. With Paco, a daily combing got us through this difficult period, and, at 15 months, he is still in a beautiful long coat. However, we quickly lost the battle of the mats with Luke...everything, including shedding hair, sticks to the cotton. We even have to pull endless twigs and dead leaves off him when we go for walks in the woods. *So, for those of you "shopping" for a havanese puppy, you may want to keep in mind to ask about the type of coat the breeder believes the puppy of your choice will have.*

This was brought home to us this week again when we went to the groomer for trims, etc. She charges by the hour. Luke's grooming bill was more than twice Paco's. In addition, she recommended a very short cut for Luke on account of the mats. She said that even after his blowing coat stage, we may find it is just more practical to keep Luke's hair permanently shorter than Paco's. The groomer has about 25 havanese clients. She said a surprising number have cottony coats, considering that the breed standard is for a silky coat. To us, they are both cute just the way they are. But it is a distinction new puppy owners should keep in mind.

I posted a photo of Paco after his groooming on the grooming forum. Here it is again, along with one of Luke in his new short haircut. Hopefully, you will be able to see the difference in coat texture I have described.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I didn't know about the need for butt baths eitheruke:

J/K your pups are adorable!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

ugh, is insane how cute they are!

I can tell the coat difference from the pictures! Thanks for posting this, it is something to keep in mind!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Hobbes coat is very curly. I take him to the groomer every 6 weeks because I can't keep up on keeping him combed out. If he's in the rain he looks like a poo mix. I had no idea those curls matted so fast.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Some of the havanese have a mixed coat. My boy is both silky and cottony. Silky head/cottony back and butt.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Your boys are adorable! I remember Luke's pretty color from another thread. And yes, I have definitely seen the difference in coats, but sometimes as a puppy it is hard to tell. Jackson is mostly cottony and has all the traits you described in Luke's coat except for a few silky areas on his feet and back and chest. Luke and Paco both have beautiful coats, but I do know how hard it is to keep Jackson clean and mat-free. His coat picks up every piece of pollen in our yard. Last night, I had groomed him to perfection, and DH came in and rough housed with him so much that he developed a huge mat right on his back. I may have to resort to a puppy cut soon, but I love his hair long and it kills me to cut it. I am going to continue to experiment with conditioners and even remember somewhere reading that feeding raw can sometimes shine up the coat and add oil to it.

My groomer has posted a sign on her door that she will shave heavily matted dogs . . . will not demat them at all. She has asked me to call a Hav owner who refuses to brush her Havs but then gets mad when the groomer has to shave them. The lady complained that they would not sit still for brushing! I do not know this lady, so I doubt I will make that call unless I run into her at some point, but I feel sorry for her dogs 

The one cute thing about the cottony coats is that it makes the Hav look like a huge puffball!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love Luke's coloring and clip. Goodness he is a cutie patootie!:kiss:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Harvey, that is sooo true about the different coats. I knew there was a difference but did not know the extent. Seamus was our first and is cottony, we keep him in a puppy cut and try to brish every other night. Finnegan is silky, thank goodness cause he is a PITA with a brush and/or any grooming tools (but getting better).


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

You can have two different coat types in one dog also. Bandit is a black and white parti. The black was always a snap to comb through. The white was another story and you may find that holds true for many of the black and whites. Puppy coats and adult coats can be a lot different. I can't upload a picture but here's the best puppy picture of her that you might be able to see the difference in as a puppy. She's the black faced with white body puppy standing on a table http://sedosohavanese.com/Sedoso_Havanese_Landing.htm
Here's her adult coat http://www.jashavanese.net/bandit.html


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We call Scooter our frizz-ball, he's so frizzy but it's cute. Murphy seems like he'll be silky but I'm sure it can change as he gets older. I think it's cool to have both styles and when we're out people are surprised they're the same breed. 

Paco and Luke are both beautiful!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have been very very lucky in this department especially with the more Havanese people I meet and get to know their dogs. Dora isn't as silky as Dash but she has the world's easiest coat as it just grows and grows and doesn't break. Her butt is more cottony than anywhere else but is where she has more white. Her coat is completely straight except this area that it gets wavy when I let her air dry. But it isn't too thick so a brush once a week and she is fine. 

Dash has an amazing coat but all of Kathy's dogs do (love this part!). I remember when I first saw them I thought she was super groomer keeping all of her dogs in coat but now that I own one it would be silly not to leave them in coat cause it is silky and soft and they don't really matt. I don't think Dasher has ever blown coat at 16 months. It is just silky and always soft. I actually think it is the most gorgeous after it is wet outside and dries and Dash has a bit of beach waves.

But I know there are tons of people that if they can't brush their havs everyday, they wouldn't be able to keep them in coat. But I deserved both of these dogs after my maltese


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty has a fairly cottony, profuse coat. It was rough for blowing coat, but it's not a problem now. She's three. Indie has a much straighter, silkier coat. They almost look like two different breeds (until they are wet and the conformation shows!).


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my those boys are soooo cute!!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Cotton*

Yep Murphy Moe is my little cotton ball. I would have loved a silky coat but I wouldn't trade him for the world!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

I have two sisters from the same litter and they have completely different coats. One is cottony and fluffy and the other is very silky. We got one 7 weeks before the second and it was a shock when they handed her to us and she felt so different!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Your boys are soo adorable. Love Luke's coloring and puppy cut. 

Benji has a very silky coat and he shakes off everything-rain, mud, debris, leaves. It is very easy to maintain. Lizzie has cottony coat but very soft and a magnet for dirt and debris. I wouldn't trade her for the world, but I am so tempted often to trim her coat, especially after seeing adorable Luke in the short puppy coat, but my DH would never hear of it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think there is only one solution for you-- that would be to give Luke over to me!!! :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1: my guess is you are not going to go for that...so I guess I will just commiserate with you. Jasper, who is my silkier dog, has several different coats...his white areas are a breeze, but where he was sable it is courser, his tail and haunches are curly. He was a beast to keep matt free as a puppy, but now he is much easier. Cash has a coat that looks a lot like Lukes. (although he has a silky head and tail and cottony body) But he was easy as pie as a puppy but now as an adult he is actually harder to brush than Jasper. So I think you may have an easier time when look grows up a bit. It seems these guys are always changing.

Oh and the two products that have really helped me with Cash's cottony coat is-- Pantene always smooth shampoo and conditioner and IOD 4 style leave in spray. I like the IOD shampoo and conditioner too...but Pantene actually makes him softer and smoother.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You can tell the difference when you have other puppies to compare with while looking at the litter. I saw another black/white pup that had more cottony texture and another that had both the silky and cotton texture. 

Dexter is more Silky, but the hind end is white and tends to get tangles there first, so I am thinking this area is more cottony....but, so far, so good. 

We brush quickly each day, and if I take too long, Dexter always gets a treat.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are some **** cute pups!

I know what you mean about the cottony coat. Gryff's coat is absolutely awful to have to groom. I didn't know anything about this when I got him, only that Havs need to be groomed often. 

My groomer does her best to de-mat. When it's really bad I will pay extra for it and when it's really, really bad, I get a bald dog.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

ivyagogo said:


> My groomer does her best to de-mat. When it's really bad I will pay extra for it and when it's really, really bad, I get a bald dog.


ound:ound:ound:

I know what you mean, Ivy. Marble's coat is so soft, but the matts NEVER end. I feel so guilty combing them out, because he hates it and whines the whole time. I keep trying to grow it longer, but despite brushing at least every other day, the matts never end. I'm about to give in and cut it again.

Gina


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Well, I'm actually happy to read this because Toby is very cotton-y and ideally we groom him every 4 weeks because he matts up. That is with being brushed every other day and a short coat. Lucinda is more silky, so maybe (fingers crossed) we might not have to spend the kids' college fund to groom them both so often!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My two are completely different also. Brady has one of the thickest, waviest havanese coats I have ever seen. He is very cottony and soft. His coat is beautiful, but quite the challenge, hence the puppy cut. I think I could probably handle a longer cut with Dugan as he has a much thinner coat and rarely matts (yet at least). He isn't as soft as Brady, but is easier to manage.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Bumping this thread up for new Hav owners.


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a cottony coat Hav and I LOVE the cut that Luke has. Thanks for posting, I will for sure be bringing this adorable pic to my groomer when/if we get him clipped. Just love that cut, he is the cutest thing,

Kelly & Mozart(4months)


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

*Toby is Cottony Too*

Toby is very cottony also, but I love, love, love how soft his coat is! We prefer the teddy bear cut, so the cottony coat is not a problem for us (although he has not blown coat yet). I think Luke is adorable! Look how Toby's crazy hair-do with this type of coat.....


----------



## kelly (May 16, 2009)

Hi Patti!!! Hope school is going well!

I have a question for new hav. owners - my dog Kasey gets really excited when people come over - and I hear that dogs "calm" down after the age of about two - or when they grow out of their "puppy stage". Can someone tell me something about this - do they really quite down after a certain period of time? 

Thanks:angel:


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, Kelly! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

kelly said:


> Hi Patti!!! Hope school is going well!
> 
> I have a question for new hav. owners - my dog Kasey gets really excited when people come over - and I hear that dogs "calm" down after the age of about two - or when they grow out of their "puppy stage". Can someone tell me something about this - do they really quite down after a certain period of time?
> 
> Thanks:angel:


If they do calm down on their own then Smarty missed that memo. We are still working on her allowing people in the house without having a fit, she is 2 1/2. At 9 months Galen could care less who comes and goes. Different coats, different personalities.


----------



## kelly (May 16, 2009)

Which coat has different personalities? If Kasey gets excited - (as I said before) she grabs a toy and does a dance around you (also jumps slightly) then she calms down. She does not seen to jump to much at the side door though, to see out. I've told the kids to just say a quick hello to her when they come in not to reinforce the message of being to excited. Have you tried anything with yours?

Thanks


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! I don't think she meant anything about the coats correlating to the personalities. Instead, I believe Sandi is saying that they all have different coats and they all have different personalities. 

Kasey sounds adorable and entertaining!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

This is such an interesting thread - thanks for bumping it. I have been wondering why Kipling looks different than his brother...Kipling is cottony and his brother is more silky! Mystery solved. I supposed I'm biased but I love our little caramel cotton ball. I hope the coat doesn't change. If it's cottony now does it stay that way? He's 17 weeks.


----------

